# Sony Vaio suspend/resume problem



## hansly1985 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello all FreeBSD users!!!

I have a Sony Vaio VGN-NR485, but it doesn't resume, and the Fn keys doesn't work too, with FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE and the same thing with the FreeBSD 9.1-RC3. It's prehaps an ACPI problem.


----------



## hansly1985 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello

I have a problem with my Sony Vaio VGN-NR485, I can't use resume and suspend with my laptop, and the same thing I can't use my Fn keys, and when I use *xev*, the Fn keys of sounds are not recognized, the brightness Fn keys don't have a respond. I'm using FreeBSD 9.0-release with Kde 4.8.4, and I can't have the battery state, it's just showing -1 in the state.

And Thank you very much


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2012)

Hansly1985, if you get a message your post is being held for moderation don't post it again. Wait for one of the moderators to approve it. And please don't hijack unrelated threads.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2012)

Try loading acpi_sony(4).


----------



## hansly1985 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks SirDice

I have loaded

```
acpi_sony_load="YES"
acpi_video_load="YES"
```
but style always the same problems.


----------

